# Aeropress Fail!



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

So, I was eager to try my new Able Fine Disk this morning









After a 2 minute inverted soak, I put on the cap/filter and "draw down" on the plunger (to create a bit of a vacuum).

Theoretically, when I flip it over, the coffee doesn't go all over the place..

Anyway, misjudging the pressure difference between wet filter paper and a metal disk full of holes..

..I pulled the f%@&£@ plunger right out of the bottom!!!









Managed to destroy 2 work keyboards, a laptop and my hand (...blinking sore!)

Anyone had any other stupid coffee related injuries?


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

That's the reason I've switched to non-inverted. Lost count of the number of times I've cocked up the inversion and put scalding water everywhere.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

When demonstrating the cool-touch-no-burn feature of my steam wand, forgetting that the tip gets hot...ouch


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Earlepap said:


> That's the reason I've switched to non-inverted. Lost count of the number of times I've cocked up the inversion and put scalding water everywhere.


Yep, I certainly won't be drawing down on that plunger again...


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> When demonstrating the cool-touch-no-burn feature of my steam wand, forgetting that the tip gets hot...ouch


Oops..

On a positive note, the fine disk is excellent!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

aphelion said:


> On a positive note, the fine disk is excellent!


Agree - SS filter does away with any risk of paper taint - produces a very bright taste. Impressed enough to go out and buy the cone version for the Chemex.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Agree - SS filter does away with any risk of paper taint - produces a very bright taste. Impressed enough to go out and buy the cone version for the Chemex.


Yep, noticably sweeter..very impressed!


----------



## Dazzler83 (Oct 10, 2012)

+1 for the SS fine filter, i have also recently been using the gold plated fine disc with 22g and 100ml coffee and h2o respectivly,

the gold disc when cleaning is noticably less oily, only coffee related injury to date is with my moka pot, forgetting that the bottom will be hot i attempted to seperate teh two halfs.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Dazzler83 said:


> +1 for the SS fine filter, i have also recently been using the gold plated fine disc with 22g and 100ml coffee and h2o respectivly,
> 
> the gold disc when cleaning is noticably less oily, only coffee related injury to date is with my moka pot, forgetting that the bottom will be hot i attempted to seperate teh two halfs.


Cricky 222g per litre, do you dilute?


----------

